# Steam powered lawn mawer



## Noitoen (Sep 4, 2011)

No comments http://hackaday.com/2011/09/03/engine-hacks-convert-your-yard-tools-to-run-on-steam/#more-54711


----------



## rustyknife (Sep 5, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......oh my :big: :big: :big:


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I love it, I hope he becomes a member here. :bow:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qGI6Ogiasg&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## Groomengineering (Sep 6, 2011)

oh: Wow... Words fail me.....

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 6, 2011)

I love it!!! I have seen pictures of an early steam powered lawn mower (for real) with a vertical boiler on it. It looked like it must have weighed 800 pounds, but I can't remember where I seen it now.


----------



## myrickman (Sep 6, 2011)

I was waiting for the tank to rupture but thankfully he opened the steam valve. Would be a candidate for thereifixedit.com. Thanks for posting


----------



## moanaman (Sep 6, 2011)

When I first looked at it I thought "What the****" A gas bottle with a fire under it ???. Then the penny dropped- that was his boiler or I hope that was his boiler.

Barry G


----------



## Harold Lee (Sep 26, 2011)

Groomengineering  said:
			
		

> oh: Wow... Words fail me.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff



I too am speechless!!! But you have to admire his moxy (polite term for cajones)

Harold


----------



## steamer (Sep 26, 2011)

I DONT love it.

Although admittedly somewhat humorous....posting it on Youtube gives the fraternity a bad name

That's dangerous as all hell....


Makes me say bad words....


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 27, 2011)

They have the real thing at the Museum of English Rural Life in Reading U.K. along with many other ineresting exhibits. http://www.reading.ac.uk/merl/





​This was made by James Sumner of Leyland, Lancashire and known as the Leyland mower. This company went on to become the Leyland of car and commercial vehicle fame. 

Cheers John


----------



## steamer (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for that John.....your engine/mower is wonderful!


but that you tube video "aint no Leyland!"

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 27, 2011)

"ignorance is bliss" and "stupid is as stupid does" comes to mind. I wonder sometimes how many personal injuries are caused due to some unwitting person watches some knucklehead doing something extremely dangerous like t his on U tube and thinks it to be *cool* and attempts to replicate the stunt. NOT cool.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Harold Lee (Sep 27, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> "ignorance is bliss" and "stupid is as stupid does" comes to mind. I wonder sometimes how many personal injuries are caused due to some unwitting person watches some knucklehead doing something extremely dangerous like t his on U tube and thinks it to be *cool* and attempts to replicate the stunt. NOT cool.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



I think too many.... I know some of the reality shows have spawned off copycats that were injured, maimed or in some cases killed. Occasionally while surfing the channels I see someone doing something stupid and think about the "Darwin Awards".

Harold


----------



## mcostello (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya know he could kill two birds with one stone easily............. while the grass is getting clipped it could also get burned up on the fly ,saving raking and future mowing! ;D


----------

